# Do my Buff Brahmas have leg mites?



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi everyone! Does this look like my brahmas have leg mites? I just scrubbed my coop from top to bottom 2 weeks ago. The rest of my chickens look fine.

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm struggling with our pics but if you're seeing raised scales then chances are very high that they do have them. 

I raised predominately feather legs and found that Ivermectin was the best solution for treating that kind of mite.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it looks like mites


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've owned Light Brahmas and Salmon Faverolles. I dont see any evidence of scaly leg mites.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess soaking them won't hurt anything


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've tried several remedies. So far, A and D diaper rash oint. has worked best. Now, I'm trying burnt motor oil per recommendation of Dawg....time will tell..
These are the more "natural" things I've tried. I think next if I need to will be ivermectin. ..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here are other treatment options for scaly leg mites:
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2013/03/scaly-leg-mites-in-chickens.html


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx for the link Dawg! I had seen this sometime back. I didnt try the gasoline with the A &D oint so. I may to since the nasty critters came back.


----------

